# Paddle Angle



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm fairly new to yaking. I have an Aquabound 2 piece paddle. The "push button" that I use to join the 2 pieces together has two "hole" settings. One of the settings makes the two paddlefaces line up w/ each other exactly...the other setting counterposes the paddlefaces at an angle.

Which of these settings should I be using ? Not sure if it makes a difference to answering my question but I have a SOT kayak and plan on paddling mostly bay / surf water....(more than rivers)

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## cormech (Jul 7, 2008)

Use what ever is most comfortable for you. I have mine offset and I like it. I see a lot of other people have thier paddles straight and they like it.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

offset is better when its windy but i like mine either way


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have mine off set but as already stated it's what you like. 

I agree that in the windy or rough conditions I like the off set more.

I am so use to it now that when I try to paddle with it stright it screws me up.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Learn to paddle feathered... it makes paddling into the wind much more efficient... it took a few trips to get it down after I learned how... now it feels unnatural to paddle unfeathered. The only time I ever paddle unfeathered is downwind.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i use mine feathered. use the top setting feels more natural and don't have to turn my wrists as much so it's more efficent for me. try the diff. positions to find whats good for you. thats what i tell the wife but she won't listen


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

i'm new to yaking....what do u mean by feathered?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Feathered is with the blades at an angle. The blade out of the water cuts through the wind easier and saves some effot.

Most assymetrical paddles feather either way to favor either a right or left haded person.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

feathered will help you incorporate your obliques w/shoulder rotation. it will be more efficient as you get used to the angle.

ken c


----------

